# Headed to Seaside Park



## Steamfisher (May 21, 2002)

Got a kitchen pass for the weekend so I'm headed up to Seaside Park to do some Surf fishing. I was up there a couple of times last year around this time and slayed the Croakers at night, Praying for a repeat. Hoping the Blues will be there also. Any reports,tips or tricks for that area would be greatly appreciated. Will report after my trip.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

*seaside Park*

Steam; Try here for info

http://www.newdolphinbt.com/


----------



## Steamfisher (May 21, 2002)

Thanks for the link--I called the owner of the New Dolphin BT--sounds like the Croakers haven't made a good showing yet but the small/medium Blues seem to be hitting pretty well. Its been a while since I've had a chance to do some surf fishing and I can't wait


----------



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

Steamfisher,

I fish this area alot. I belong to the Seaside Heights Fishing Club (along with the HRFA) and we have several surf tournaments here every year. Croakers at night will get hot here once the water temps move. However, I still here reports of some here and there.

Bill and Eileen at the Dolphin give an honest report. Listen to what they say. Last I heard there were some small Blues, kings and Fluke there. But, not in great numbers.

Do you get the 4x4 pass for it? I get it every year and it's only $15.00

If you fish the area alot, I can get you on an e-mail report that comes to me everyday from some one who rides the beach. Usually from Lavelette to IBSP. Let me know

You don't travel from VA, do you?

Good Luck.

Carl Hartmann
Director, HRFA <'///><


----------



## Steamfisher (May 21, 2002)

Cfishigotu, yea I'll be driving up from Va.(4hr drive) Just started fishing up there last year. I had a great time at night with the croakers, but Temps were cooler. I met Bill last year when I fished up there--he's a helluva nice guy. Talked to him yesterday and he said the bluefish were hitting pretty good. I dont have a beach driving pass but its a short walk to the water, parking at the boardwalk. I'll be up on Saturday,Sunday and Monday. Probably stay at the Windjammer. If your driving around the beaches and see a white Dodge P/U with Va tags and a Steamfitters decal in the rear window stop and say hello. It would be great to learn more about the area. If your gonna be fishing this weekend maybe we can meet up somewhere. Thanks for the feedback


----------



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

Steamfisher, 
My Saturday boat trip just got cancelled. Therefore, I might hit the beach. Just don't know where yet.

Is your dodge a 4x4? When the weather turns cold, it's a benifit to have it on the beach.

Starting in October, The windjammer is throwing HRFA members a 10 percent discount. We Also get the same discount at The new Dolphin. Consider joining. It's only $25.00 and we do alot of Surf Tournaments. Check it out at www.hrfa.us and look for Surf tournaments.

How do you come up from VA? You might be passing alot of good places.

Carl


----------



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

Steamfisher, this is the report I got today

"One other thing I forgot to mention, beware of the cow nose rays , lots are being caught, I also got a glance of some in the suds.
Watch your bait pole, when these suckers hit, they hit hard and can take your reel and rod for a swim ?????? 
Hi Guys and Gals.
It’s going to be another gorgeous day here at the Jersey shore.
Looks like fishing had picked up a great deal, since Sunday it was a on going catch for bluefish , snappers to bluefish up to 10 lbs have been caught, seems like it’s either high tide or the out going tides action has been at it’s best.
be on the look out for black drum, I saw what appeared to be black drum in the suds and stripers yesterday.
You can just about forget about the fluke fishing till these snappers move away from the suds, as soon as you throw your bait out, bang a snapper hogs it up, chances are you’ll hook up with a fluke if you just happen to hit it on the head and knock it out with a sinker or snag one . LOL.

For those of you who like King Fish, we have tons and tons of king fish in the suds, I have thrown my net and had 15 in it, one throw, if you look on the bottom at the wash, you’ll see tons in schools of 50 – 100 in scattered areas, I have seen anglers snagging them with a bunker snagger.
The bay as well as the ocean is loaded with mullet and snappers, the snappers range from 3”- 8 “ on the bay side along with some nice size cocktail blues.
right now with these cooler nights, it sure as hell is getting action started, shorter days and cooler nights, the fish know it’s time to migrate.
I have seen a few anglers live line with kingfish with no luck at all, once you live line with a mullet or a bunker, bang you bait is gone.
Lures to use for stripers I would start with black and yellow bomber, black at night , yellow for day light . I would also put a teaser on your rig.
So guys come on down tonight and fish, I don’t think you’ll be sorry, it’s worth the trip.
I would bring Mullet if your looking to hook up with bluefish, clams for stripers, if you happen to net some corn cob mullet, which by the way , Don Netted a net full of corn cobs Tuesday, I for got to mention, for those who don’t know what a corn cob mullet is , it a big mullet about 10” long, almost looks like a baby striper.
We gave a few to Klaus the guy with the big bluefish in my gallery with the hat on, he took them out on the North Jetty lived lined them and hooked some nice size blues.
Speaking of the North Jetty, lots of big Bluefish out there for the most part of the day, along with stripers.
Holding with a 4-5 oz sinker, water is clean and perfect , with the west wind I haven’t been bothered with as many flies as it was in August, as a matter of fact we had very few flies, opppppppps I hope I didn’t over look this .. 
Well all you great anglers out there , I hope I covered enough information for you ? If not E-mail me .
Good Luck to all, now I must go I have some thing real important to do ….. Go Fishing ! <*?////>< <*?////>< Ummmmmmmm "


Carl


----------



## Steamfisher (May 21, 2002)

Great report--does that include Seaside Park? I would really be interested in getting on that E-mail list. Jersey fishing is new to me but theres alot of fish up your way and I'd like get in on it. I don't mind driving for fish and have met some super people up there. Y'all must have alot of tournaments, every time I'm up there the beach is staked off in sections. Maybe this year I can make it up later in the fall, I know there are some really big Stripers run by your beaches. Thanks again-- I also sent you a PM


----------



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

Steamfisher,

Yes, this includes Seaside Park. At times it gets specific. The best time to fish in this area for Big Blues and Bass is late October and Early November. This is when the bait is moving. My last bass last years was 2 days before Christmas. I might have gotten one even later but I had to spend time with the family at the Holiday.

I will see how to include you on their list. I think they have 700 anglers on it.

Carl


----------



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

Steam, I sent you a PM.


----------



## mike907 (Jan 7, 2004)

*Count Me In!*

Cfish,

I'd love to get on the mailing list for Lavallette to IBSP, I was begining to think the "L" word was banned from here, my family's been going to Lavallette since before I was a kid....

Mike


----------



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

Sure, send me your e-mail address and I'll take care of it.

Hey Steam, how did you do this weekend?

I landed a couple of Fluke in Long Branch. But, I needed 10 0z to hold.

Carl


----------



## Steamfisher (May 21, 2002)

*Seaside report*

Well-- I wish I had a good report but the weather that came out of no where did me in. Got there Saturday afternoon and went directly to the beach from there went directly to the Nino pizza because the waves were 10 foot and the surf was a mess. Went out early Sunday morning and tried some lures and clams --Nadda! 10zs barely holding. Went back out that night, winds had calmed a little 6oz to hold --Small sand sharks and 1 croaker--fought jelly fish eggs and seaweed, fished until 1 am. Back out 6am Monday morning 10 oz to hold, fished clams and mullet water looked OK but nothing, off the beach at 10am on the road back home, spanked and frustrated. Oh well I'll be back in a couple of weeks I aint givin up yet. Unless there are jelly fish eggs in the water--Never in my time surf fishing have I ever seen anything like that. That was the absolute nastiest stuff I have ever seen, couldn't get it off the line and jambed up the guides trying to reel in. What a pain in the A$$. :--|


----------



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

Mike, send me a PM and I'll get you on the list.


----------

